# 20" M3115 Tesla Model 3 Forged Wheels



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

The T Sportline M3115 20" forged wheel is built exclusively for the Tesla Model 3. We offer a performance oriented size: 20x8.5"+30 Front Wheel, 20x10.0"+40 Rear Wheel (staggered).

The M3115 is available in 2 colors: Matte Black and Metallic Gray.

The T Sportline M3115 Forged Wheel is approximately 11% lighter than the factory Tesla 18" Aero wheel.

A Model 3 owner can use a factory Tesla center cap, a factory Tesla lug nut, a factory Tesla TPMS sensor and factory 20" tire (235/35-20 Front, 275/30-20 Rear). The M3115 is a great alternative to 18" Tesla factory wheel and 19" Tesla Model 3 Sport wheel.

Our wheel comes with a color matched T Sportline center cap, but you can use a factory center cap.

We offer flat rate shipping to many countries worldwide. Please view our shipping tab. For countries not listed, please email us with your complete delivery address for a shipping quote.


----------



## Drizzle (Nov 27, 2018)

I feel like they're too much for the model 3. I would love to see a straight version. Appreciate your guys work on the aftermarket accessories!


----------



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

wish these come in 19" so i can use my existing oem tires. 19x8.5 M3115 weighs around 17lb would be so sweet.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@T Sportline I believe your link is FIXED. 
Lovely wheels!


----------



## perfectg (Oct 12, 2018)

stlgrym3 said:


> wish these come in 19" so i can use my existing oem tires. 19x8.5 M3115 weighs around 17lb would be so sweet.


I agree!


----------



## Dsq80 (Dec 29, 2018)

@T Sportline is the car you posted lowered?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Dsq80 said:


> @T Sportline is the car you posted lowered?


Factory suspension on a non-Performance Upgrade Model 3


----------



## Dsq80 (Dec 29, 2018)

T Sportline said:


> Factory suspension on a non-Performance Upgrade Model 3


Awesome thanks! Can't wait for my M3115's to get in. Do you have a picture with them on a Model 3 with your lowering springs?


----------

